# Let's Beat The Last Most Members Ever Online!



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

My wife may be out of town Friday, so, I might be bored. OK, Lets have some fun! Starting at 10:00 PM Central, lets climb aboard the good ship PB! PM EVERYONE! To the Mods, I would, with your kind permission ,like to keep this bumped until Friday! Lets break a record, just for the fun of it! Come on! Who is in!


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Record to beat 856!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 11, 2007)

rofl you are one silly man


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Simply_Nikki said:


> rofl you are one silly man


I have problems.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 11, 2007)

Well we're glad you can admit the first step lol I hear that's the hardest part


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, my wife will be here Friday, BUT, Saturday is usually our "Date Night" anyway, so I still say, lets do it!


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

By the Bye I got a PM from the Mods, they are going to chip in and give 20 Bucks to any and all who take part in the new record setting! Not Bad! I think it was Bawb's idea, everyone thank Bob ahead of time!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

Simply_Nikki said:


> rofl you are one silly man



 It takes all sorts.


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> > rofl you are one silly man
> ...


You people would be so bored without me!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 11, 2007)

etexas said:


> By the Bye I got a PM from the Mods, they are going to chip in and give 20 Bucks to any and all who take part in the new record setting! Not Bad! I think it was Bawb's idea, everyone thank Bob ahead of time!



You forgot to mention that you were going to indemnify all of us for *any and all *expenses and costs.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 11, 2007)

There's will have to be a better source of motivation than etexas' boredom.


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > By the Bye I got a PM from the Mods, they are going to chip in and give 20 Bucks to any and all who take part in the new record setting! Not Bad! I think it was Bawb's idea, everyone thank Bob ahead of time!
> ...


What was that Vic? WOW! Vic is going to match that 20 with 20 of his own, 40bucks just for showing up Friday! Benny Hinn could not do ya better!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 11, 2007)

If you really want to beat the record then you need to get the Search Engines to cooperate. The system doesn't distinguish between real users and search engine spiders to determine online user count. If you've ever looked at who's online, click on the IP of most of the guests. A good number of those guests are spiders indexing content so it can be found online.

On that record setting day, probably 600 of those visitors were spiders.

Incidentally, we've been steadily climbing but we average a bit over 200 registered users that visit here on a daily basis, which isn't bad.

Google Analytics also shows that our pages/visit is really high as is our "loyalty". That is to say that we have a high return percentage as well as a good percentage of users that spend *a lot* of time on the board. It really does point to the quality of the traffic here. If you look at many boards, you'll find some that have *tons* of users but many of the average users contribute nothing. With just over 1000 users we have over 300,000 posts in 4 years. That's pretty good.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm in.
i will look arond the house for spiders


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> If you really want to beat the record then you need to get the Search Engines to cooperate. The system doesn't distinguish between real users and search engine spiders to determine online user count. If you've ever looked at who's online, click on the IP of most of the guests. A good number of those guests are spiders indexing content so it can be found online.
> 
> On that record setting day, probably 600 of those visitors were spiders.
> 
> ...


OK!!!! WHO IS IN! NO SPIDERS! PEOPLE LETS DO IT FOR RICH! HE SAYS THE RECORDS HAVE BEEN SEARCH ENGINES! FRIDAY 10 PM Central, WE ARE GOING TO BREAK THE RECORD! LETS DO IT! If we ask real nice....Bob might join!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 11, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I'm in.
> i will look arond the house for spiders



 Each spider can surf on 8 computers at once!

Quick, can you find me a rudimentary lathe with which I can construct 8 tiny keyboard and mice to allow this spider to surf the web on 8 terminals!


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.
> ...


My best Cliff Claven voice:Little known fact, spiders are great surfers!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Quick, can you find me a rudimentary lathe



That's a Galaxy Quest reference, isn't it?


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Quick, can you find me a rudimentary lathe
> ...


James are you "in"?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



I'm "in". Why not?


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


Cool! This is fun! we just need to gather up everyone we can to at least make face time Friday!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, and I found a spider too!


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Oh, and I found a spider too!


Rich said each of those "bad boys" can surf 8 computers at once! Rich? Is that just PC or are you including Mac in your figure?


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

Have an Idea, need your help! Everyone PM or email at least 3 PB members who are not real active and invite them to the Great "Non-Event" on friday 10 PM Central!


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

I wish to invite all the Newbies to the Great PB Non-Event! "A splendid time is guaranteed for all...."


----------



## Sonoftheday (Dec 12, 2007)

What about us nearly 1 million people in the Great Plains of the USA that dont have electricity, we will most likely not be attending. I am so fortunate to have access to electricity and internet at work, at home im not scheduled to get power back till at least tuesday of next week, that will be 9 days no electricity, if im at work friday night and not too busy i will try to show though.


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

Sonoftheday said:


> What about us nearly 1 million people in the Great Plains of the USA that dont have electricity, we will most likely not be attending. I am so fortunate to have access to electricity and internet at work, at home im not scheduled to get power back till at least tuesday of next week, that will be 9 days no electricity, if im at work friday night and not too busy i will try to show though.


Cool! I tell ya what....I am going to do a "Howdy Thread" just for people who cannot hang around! It is just a "face time" thing. You just log in at the proper time say a hello or something silly on that thread and log out! Hows that!


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

OK, people I am off to bed, remember Friday 10 central, think of some threads, email or PM some people who have not been around for a bit, and get ready for the BIG PB Be-In! You will not be cool if you do not at least make face time!


----------



## etexas (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, I am coughing too hard to type so I am going to have a little break, BUT before I go I note 24 members here! I EXPECT to see all of you tommorow night! Each of you PM or email an old PB bud along.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 13, 2007)

This is like one of those "chain letter" emails people forward to me that I delete without reading...


----------



## py3ak (Dec 13, 2007)

Some people browse invisible, or don't login. That might skew your numbers.


----------



## etexas (Dec 13, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Some people browse invisible, or don't login. That might skew your numbers.


True 'nuff! But that is why I am encouraging everyone to PM or contact some old PB buds they have not heard from in a while, not only will that help the numbers but hey, I can think of a couple of people who I would like to greet who I have not seen in a while. This can be fun!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Reminder before my bedtime! Friday 10 PM central, I might even bring in spiders to jack up the numbers!


----------



## BLD (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll be with you in spirit. I've got lots of spiders, but unless we all meet in my bathtub in the dark I'm not sure they will be of any benefit to breaking the record. Sorry, that's the best joke I have. All the good spider jokes are taken.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT!!! 10 PM Central, don't have to stay long if you don't want to, I am sick, so hey I have nothing better to do, so, show up, bring some old PB friends and we will hang! As I stated earlier, I am going to do a sign up "sheet" that people can just make face time on for a few secs and go their merry way, for those like myself who are married or dating (I am just married I don't do both) if this is "Date Night" well do the sign in thing, even if I were well our date night is Saturday anyway, so, all is cool! NOW, I am going to do a bogus "spider" attracting thread"!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

OK the Hinn thing was for the search engines, any ideas people have any ideas for grabbing some attention here??? Countdown! Brainstorm


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

9 minutes!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

How sad........a sad day for etexas.....a flu fevered dream......GONE UP IN SMOKE!!!!! A dead dream people, and I will tell you a little part of me has died.....*Choke* *Sob*


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I'm here. The party can start now.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Davidius (Dec 14, 2007)

Only 750 more!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Only 750 more!


Your right! That is not too many, David my friend! Get on the phone and call 750 people! They won't mind.....really!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


>




I see James brought the popcorn. Where's the sodapop?


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


...here is some root beer!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I also have....










and


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 15, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...




Cool!


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


Cool! Pizza!


----------

